# Buying headphones in 2k budget



## suvrajeet (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi guys, I want to buy a headphone without mic in 2k budget. I am bit confused between Sony MDR-XB450 and JBL T250SI. If you think there is some other product better than these two then do tell me. I usually listen to instrumentals with good bass or classic rock.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with my Sony XB450... I think the JBL ones are over priced


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Dec 3, 2015)

SoundMAGIC P21

- looks good
- excellent lows (without altering the mids)
- surprisingly effective noise cancellation
- a cool looking pouch to carry your headphones anywhere (included)

all in all this is a must have product for everyone looking for a pair of headphones under rs 2,000... ideal for long hours...decent noise cancellation...excellent for gaming, music (both phone and music players) and watching movies (on laptop)...and lastly good thumping bass without..i repeat without altering the mids and highs...


----------



## sharang (Dec 3, 2015)

Samson sr850


----------



## sandynator (Dec 4, 2015)

suvrajeet said:


> Hi guys, I want to buy a headphone without mic in 2k budget. I am bit confused between Sony MDR-XB450 and JBL T250SI. If you think there is some other product better than these two then do tell me. I usually listen to instrumentals with good bass or classic rock.
> Thanks in advance.




Visit nearest croma outlet & get demo of Philips SHL3300
Buy Philips DJ Monitor Style SHL3300BK/00 Black headphone Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

BTW its over the ears so may not be comfortable for some with huge ears...

Samson are very cool too but may be above 2k & bulky to carry. SR850 would be bit bright so SR950 is best bet IMHO


----------

